# muros pantalla



## jhaqda

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda de cómo traducir la frase "control de ejecución de armaduras de muros pantalla"

Asimismo, me surge la duda de cómo decir anejo de cálculo, sería calculation annexe ??

Gracias!


----------



## Letgon

yo pondría simplemente :walls armor/structure execution control


----------



## jhaqda

Gracias por la respuesta Letgon.

Había pensado poner esto: "To control the execution of reinforcement in core walls" ya que he visto en varios sitios que muro pantalla puede ser "core wall" o incluso "slurry wall", y armadura "reinforcement".

Lo que dudo es la primera parte, así que si alguien se anima a dar su opinión, es bienvenida!

Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Is this what you're talking about?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muro_pantalla
Un *muro pantalla* o pantalla de hormigón _in situ_ es un tipo de pantalla, o estructura de contención flexible, empleado habitualmente en ingeniería civil.
 A diferencia de las pantallas de paneles prefabricados de hormigón,  este tipo de estructura se realiza en obra. Es decir, en lugar de  recurrir a paneles prefabricados, los elementos estructurales de este  tipo de pantalla se ejecutan _in situ_.

A *slurry wall* is [a] technique used to build reinforced-concrete walls in areas of soft earth close to open water or with a high ground water table. This technique is typically used to build diaphragm (water-blocking) walls surrounding tunnels and open cuts, and to lay foundations.

"Control de ejecución" can mean supervision of the construction, construction quality control, etc.


----------



## jhaqda

Si, k-in-sc, es eso lo que estoy buscando. Se puede llamar de ambas formas parece ser, slurry wall y diaphragm wall. Slurry hace referencia a los lodos bentoníticos que se emplean.

So, como tengo que ponerlo como una acción, la cosa quedaría: To control the construction quality of reinforcement in concrete diaphragm walls (slurry walls).

Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

I guess ..., or "checking the proper installation of reinforcement/reinforcing framework" ... what exactly is meant by "control" here?


----------



## jhaqda

Es verificar que la armadura de los muros pantallas ha sido montada como en los planos de detalle.

So, mejor explicado podría ser...y en pasado "checked that the reinforcement/reinforcing framework in concrete slurry walls was assembled according to the detailed plans"....???


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say ''installed" (on site) rather than ''assembled'' (anywhere). And I would say "for" the walls -- it would be hard to check things once they were_ in_ the walls


----------



## Letgon

I would say that "control de ejecución" refers to verify that the assembly of the reinforcement is done properly. So it could be: "to verify the proper execution..."


----------



## jhaqda

me refiero a assemble, porque es la armadura la que se monta (está hecha de barras de acero corrugado) y puede ser montada "on site" o incluso a veces se monta en taller y luego se introduce en el batache, por tanto lo que se verifica es la correcta disposición de las barras de acero que conforman la armadura o "jaula" de la pantalla.

to verify/check the proper execution of the reinforcement/reinforcing framework for slurry walls.

Gracias letgon y k-in-sc por los comentarios y correcciones!


----------



## Kuota

Hi:
My contribution is a a little late but you could also use "cage" instead of "framework".  This is the term most commonly used in BrE.

Regards,


----------

